# KD Farms Inc.



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Dick, I noticed recently that your farm is incorporated. What are the advantages or disadvantages of getting your farm incorporated? Just wondering.

Anyway, caught your letter to the editor in AgWeek.

http://www.agweek.com/event/article/id/23281/

Conservation benefits farmers
As a North Dakota farmer, I support options to diversify my operation. I want voluntary conservation programs that enhance my property while maintaining healthy soils and productive farmland for future generations. 
By: Dick Monson, Agweek

I believe we landowners have a responsibility to conserve our wonderful clean water and natural resources for those who come after us. The Clean Water, Wildlife and Parks Amendment will provide that perfect match for agriculture operators.

The amendment will put money in the pockets of North Dakota farmers and ranchers who enroll in voluntary conservation programs on private lands. All of the current federal conservation programs are oversubscribed.

About half of the farmers applying for CRP get turned down. The amendment will allow North Dakotans to design programs that work best for us instead of waiting for the federal government.

Don't be misled by scare tactics. Every granting decision will need to be approved by a commission made up of the governor, attorney general and agriculture commissioner. I'm sure those three elected officials will make decisions that respect agriculture. In addition, this commission will have recommendations from a citizen board, most of which will be appointed by the governor, with four legislators.

We farmers work the land. We need options to do what we do best: Provide food for the world while taking care of our water and land. The Clean Water, Wildlife and Parks Amendment can do all that without raising taxes. I'm in.

Editor's note: Monson farms near Valley City, N.D.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are many advantages of incorporating your farm. Mainly taxes, the stuff you can write off increases, depending on how you do it and how many people are involved in your farming operation


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Shaug, What I get a kick out of is guys like Dick who preach about putting land in CRP etc. Yet he has none on his farm and never has he gets a big goose egg for conservation yet everyone else should.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

g/o said:


> Shaug, What I get a kick out of is guys like Dick who preach about putting land in CRP etc. Yet he has none on his farm and never has he gets a big goose egg for conservation yet everyone else should.


Why take productive land out of production and into CRP?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ahhh~ I see cannot attack the message so you go after the messenger!! Like it or not, the courts are very likely to strip most if not all of the Corp farm law away. It could have been fixed to allow some protection but the greed factor and hate of the Ag groups prevented any reasoned attempts from this happening.

So grow up!! You got what you pushed for even though it is not what you wanted. Hope the non profits target the lands around you hemming you both in, and take you to task for any minor transgression that occurs!!! You both deserve that and much more!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Dwight, I can't give investment advice on structuring a business as a corp. The best people to walk that through are at a good ag. lending business with an ag. CPA and a good attorney in the field. Field...  Or you could google it. That should do it too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh, hey, g/o is back from hibernation. We were concerned. All ready to go? I still owe you the Sarsaparilla in the dirty glass. I have had the Sarsaparilla sitting on the counter for a long time now but just haven't found the right glass yet. And now you're going to give me a chance to win it back on my CRP?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Ron wrote,



> Hope the non profits target the lands around you hemming you both in, and take you to task for any minor transgression that occurs!!! You both deserve that and much more!!


Ron, you need to take it easy. You're going to give your dark heart a stroke.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > Shaug, What I get a kick out of is guys like Dick who preach about putting land in CRP etc. Yet he has none on his farm and never has he gets a big goose egg for conservation yet everyone else should.
> ...


bl3, Are you sure it's productive? Maybe it needs some grass because it is mined out?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shaug said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > g/o said:
> ...


Depends on the soil. Besides why would someone want to put land into CRP when cash rent or share cropping pays more then CRP?

We had a landowner put land into CRP about 5 years ago because it was paying about $30 an acre more then what we were paying, now we are paying $38 more then CRP is and he is locked into it for another 5 years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bl I know your aware of the ethanol boondoggle. You may be lucky you didn't get that land this year if your paying $38 more than CRP. I predict corn is going down further. Without the huge government subsidies it's going nowhere. Corn goes down it will be used for food again. If it's used for food again other commodities will go down. Those corn palaces all over the Dakota's, Nebraska, and Iowa better be paid for. 
I always shake my head when I read some of the conservative farmers on nodak and fishingbuddy. They hate the global warming thing, but don't understand that it's the global warming crowd that supported ethanol. Now they are beginning to understand that we use more energy than we get out of ethanol and the support is going away. Like you I don't buy the global warming theory, but you and a handful of farmers are the only ones who get it. That or some greedy ones cuss global warming and still want their corn subsidies too. You can't blame a farmer for taking advantage of the situation, but you can blame stupid politicians.


----------

